# My New SLC01 - The Story So Far



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi All - Recently I decided that I needed to get some more fitness going to assist me in competitive sailing and started looking at road cycling. Before taking the big equipment plunge I picked up an 06 Giant TCR C01 Ultegra that the LBS was clearing out at a bargain price and after a few weeks riding decided I was hooked.

In my initial research I had come across BMC's and found that my designer's eye was immediately attracted to the lines of the SLC01 as well as the overall graphics package - who could ever forget those funky tube shapes and that seat tube / seat stay junction?. A quick test ride thankfully confirmed that the bike was fantastic to ride also - totally different to the TCR - as stiff but much smoother. The BMC frame geometry was also a bonus as I have shorter legs and longer torso than average and it was a perfect fit.

Obviously as a newbie this was a fairly overkill type investment I was contemplating but ultimately after serious amount of rationalising, a timely bonus from work and a price offer from the LBS too good to refuse and the deal was done.

Initially all the components were transferred off the Giant but slowly I have been upgrading components to achieve my dream ride and to date these have been principally been the brakes, wheels and pedals. My basic criteria has been reduced weight / improved performance and more black!!

I was rapt with the difference the Corima Plus wheels made both visually and performance-wise - there was a natural tendancy to look at Zipps but ultimately the Corima's build quality and suitability for a heavy rider won me over.

I'm still trying to convince my better half that the bike should by hung on the living room wall so that I can enjoy it all hours of the day but at present I'll just have to settle for a fantastic ride!!


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

That is one AWESOME looking bike!!!!


----------



## womensecks (Sep 2, 2007)

beautiful...


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

Very nice! Love the colors!


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

Great build! What size is your frame?


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

Size 55


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

New addition - after much research and deliberation I took the plunge on a new set of cranks - Zipp VumaQuads - look as impressive in real life as in the marketing material. 

Were just fitted today but will not get a ride in for a few days. I am really pleased with the overall effect from a look point of view and anticipating my first ride into the hills to see how they perform hopefully a similar plus!

Weight as shown with pedals, computer etc now 16.1lbs. Still some room to move with saddle, stems, bar and balance of Ultegra groupset but will log up some miles in the meantime (waiting to see what new Dura-Ace is like before making final Campy / Shimano choice)


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

Cranks look good! Any real reason for the looking to change out the Ultegra Groupo to Dura Ace. I have Dura Ace on my BMC SL01 and they are great, but I have always heard that the Ultergra were just as good (except for maybe a weight difference)


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

My reasons would be primarily weight and looks not performance - certainly Ultegra is excellent and going to be more than adequate performance-wise for anything I can dish out and, after buying a base level Hybrid bike to tow a child trailer which has base level groupset I was reminded how good Ultegra is.

That said my road bike is a bit more than just exercise equipment for me and I really enjoy putting together items which are functionally excellent with well designed components and also visually stunning. 

My first choice for the BMC remains Campy Record for levers and derailleurs primarily due to cable management and lever design, that most items are either carbon or nickel plated (ie not chrome) which will suit my bike, that Campy continues to provide spares support for their products after they change designs and they are lighter than Dura Ace - so there is no one dominant reason rather a collective set.

My interest in Dura-Ace is that a new hood, lever configuration is rumoured for later this year and I do appreciate the mechanical excellence that Shimano achieves with their equipment


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

You cannot go wrong with Campy Record, just a bit on the pricy side, even more then Dura Ace, good luck with the bike, she is a beauty!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

SRAM Red looks amazing with the Red/Black BMC--don't forget to consider them!


----------



## robeast (Aug 10, 2004)

*Sram Red does look great*

my slc01


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

holy s**t. what gorgeous bikes! robeast, what size is your SLC01??


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I definitely wouldn't buy Dura Ace this year... get SRAM Red, Campy Record, or wait until 2009 Dura Ace is out and they start catching up (carbon parts, adjustable reach, hidden cables, simplified shifting, compact cranks, weight similar to Red/Record, etc.)...


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah id deffintly go with red over dura ace or even record... i think thumb shifters are really stupid


----------



## robeast (Aug 10, 2004)

ECXkid04 said:


> holy s**t. what gorgeous bikes! robeast, what size is your SLC01??


thanks! My SLC01 is a 53cm.


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

Robeast - your SLC01 looks great - was wondering about the white option - the white seat / bar tape is a great look and the frame and wheels hve just enough white on the them to match to pull it off. The red group looks good as well - good move on ditching the cranks and going Fulcrums though - IMO the Red cranks are a sub-standard item given the money being asked and other available options out there.

The Dura-Ace will be interesting to see but must admit Red isn't on my list - seems like everyone in the US wants to get them (if you believe forum posts) but user / owner reviews on same forums seem to be expressing disappointment (so far) Also Red in Aus retails for about 20% higher price than even Record - its probably Record groupo for me with the Vuma Quad cranks.


----------



## bikejunkie223 (Apr 5, 2005)

Just put a Red/Force mix on my System6 (changing out from Dura-Ace) and saved half a lb. Went with Red shifters and cassette, and Force brakes/derailluers. I didn't really like Force shifters, but the Red shifters are awesome. I'm very happy, and you should totally consider SRAM- it's the lightest out there, and obviously cash is no issue if you are Rocking $1000 Zipp cranks. I'm jealous- fortunately the Hollowgram cranks on my Cannondale are nearly as light as the Zipps so I can save myself a grand.


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

Allright I'll come clean! - funny how you can justify an extra $1,000 on cranks without a thought but resist spending the same amount on moving from one groupset to another - on a rationale basis I could justify Record on the basis that for same cost as Sram Red I will have Record with Vumas so will be ahead on weight but in reality its just one of those indefinable personal things - I haven't warmed to SRAM - glad to hear you like yours though (though you really should think about those Vumas - very impressive so far!)


----------



## bikejunkie223 (Apr 5, 2005)

Zipp Vumas: 570g Cannondale Hollowgrams: 660g $1000 to save 90 grams is way too steep for me. They are tight. My bike is at 15lb 12oz with look Keos, 2 cages, and a computer w/ cadence- it's all good with me now- nothing left to upgrade really.


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah - point taken - the Hollograms are a great unit and this isn't weight weenies after all!


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

nicks2192 said:


> i think thumb shifters are really stupid



Don't ride in the winter much, I gather?


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

*Honestly*



Bob Ross said:


> Don't ride in the winter much, I gather?


I have Campy and don't ride in the winter at all... I may be overlooking the obvious, but what's the difference?


----------



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

*Welcome to the club Dado!*

I "plunged" a year ago and have no regrets. Worth EVERY penny. 

http://lschoux.googlepages.com/newadditionapril07 :thumbsup:


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

You look AWESOME on that thing!!!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

LSchoux said:


> I "plunged" a year ago and have no regrets. Worth EVERY penny.



Looking good... just think how much better it would be with SRAM Red!


----------



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

*Sure...*

...if Scott, Ray, and Sam want to sponsor me I would be willing to consider a switch :aureola: 

But seriously, the DuraAce fulfills all my needs and beyond. I think this setup is really stiff and efficient. I compare my BMC to my Trek 5200 and it's a world of difference. Ok a world, and 7 years of technology too but I gain about 8-10% (timewise) on the same ride under similar conditions. Niiiiice! :thumbsup: 

A couple of other factors may have contributed as well but in 2008 I climbed the Mt. Ventoux 9 minutes faster than in 2007. Guess which year I used the Promachine :aureola:


----------

